# El Grande/ Chruchill sections



## BigShed (Feb 28, 2012)

I have some El Grande and Churchill kits here and have just used one of the sections in a "kitless" pen.

It is just the right size for a pen made with the M12 triple start but I would like to make my own section.

Try as I might I haven't been able to unscrew the feed from these sections. Have tried several and don't want to se so much force that I ruin the nib.

So, can these feeds be unscrewed? If not how do they come out?


----------



## 043Turning (Feb 28, 2012)

most of the nibs and feedeers are glued into the grip sections -check inside the top of the grip section where the cart goes and there should be evidance of glue ... if you can't find any glue but think it must be...then very hot water and twist

Drop me a line and I'll post you some Nibs for you to practice with -Mark


----------



## BigShed (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for that Mark.

I just assumed that they would unscrew like the Baron and Jr Gent feeds/nibs.

Have dropped you a PM.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 28, 2012)

I am working on this kit myself as a blueprint for kitless and had the same question, thanks for asking. Is there a supplier that sells the feeds for when we make our own grip section? are they usually glued in or screw in. Are the better ones screw in? Thanks for th einfo in advance.


----------



## BigShed (Feb 28, 2012)

Glenn I have just posted a tutorial on the Oz Woodwork Forums, if you are member there look here

Oh and places like Classic Nib sell feeds and nibs, they are threaded, they sell the taps too.


----------



## chrisk (Feb 28, 2012)

Unlike other fountain pens, the Churchill and El Grande pen kits have no holder to carry feeder + nib. Thus nothing to unscrew. The holder is the section's fountain pen in which holder + nib are just *pushed* in. To dismantle, you have to *pull the nib + holder out* of the section.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 28, 2012)

chrisk said:


> Unlike other fountain pens, the Churchill and El Grande pen kits have no holder to carry feeder + nib. Thus nothing to unscrew. The holder is the section's fountain pen in which holder + nib are just *pushed* in. To dismantle, you have to *pull the nib + holder out* of the section.



Yes, I have found this to be exactly the case. A quick rinse in hot tap water makes it much easier to remove the nib, too.


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 28, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> chrisk said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike other fountain pens, the Churchill and El Grande pen kits have no holder to carry feeder + nib. Thus nothing to unscrew. The holder is the section's fountain pen in which holder + nib are just *pushed* in. To dismantle, you have to *pull the nib + holder out* of the section.
> ...



Yup, and a little side-to-side pulling action helps loosen it, too. Grip the nib/feed as hard as you can with rubber gloves.

Note that you can only insert the nib/feed in one position, because there is a flat that must line up with a flat on the holder.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 28, 2012)

In a pinch, I have turned off the outer portion of the El Grande sections. Just make a 1x10mm threaded holder, remove the nib and feed, screw it into the holder and turn it down. Now make a sleeve from the material of choice for the section to fit over the turned down section. I should be a friction fit but you could also use a spot of CA glue. Personally, I never thread in the feeed housings - I just use a friction fit. Although I have seen a need to replace or exchange nibs, I have never seen the reason to remove a housing.

You can use this same holder to shape the new section. 

There are several souces for nibs and housings including Bock, JoWo and Schmidt sources and they can be different in diameter. Suggest you try a few to see what best fits your designs.


----------



## BigShed (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys, much appreciated.

Bruce, I'll have a go a that, I like a challenge!

Will put up some pics when I'm done.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 2, 2012)

*A pictorial tutorial*

OK, some pics of turning a sleeve for an El Grande section.

As per above, the nib and feed come out with a bit of a wiggle and a firm pull.

You can then turn a sleeve from your own material to match the pen you aree making, or indeed contrast it.


----------

